# Snowflake's colt has finally arrived!!



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

alright pictures now videos later!! they are in completely random order as i used 3 different memory cards. and i have less pictures than i thought but i have tons of video footage when i find some palce where i can put more than 10 mins at a time. that way i don't have to mess with the quality of the videos 

i got tons more comming!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats!! lol I just read through most of your other thread. Very cute baby, love his star.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok continued!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's just darling! Congrats!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and continued again


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and continued again!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

continued yet again!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and again


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok i think this is the last set!
ok phew videos are definitely gonna have to wait untill tomarrow! as they are taking hours to upload to youtube!

alright so i need name suggestions!

and how did we do on the umbilical cord?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

he is soo cute


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

congrats.........he's so cute......i'd call him hershey........lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable. No name suggestions cause I'm horrible at names unless I can get a feel for the personality. I want to come steal him ;p LOL. That lighter hair on his face and in his ears makes me wonder what color he will shed out to be.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww! I love babies! SOOOOO glad it worked out well! Quick question though, you didn't tie off the umbilical cord and leave it tied did you?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

OH! And you might have to work with her a bit in the beginning, some mares teets get REALLY tender right after foaling. A friends mare has to be tied up at first so she'll let the foal nurse.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Jacksmama is right-- if you tied the cord off, make sure it gets untied. As long as its not bleeding it should be left open to dry up and heal. keep treating it with iodine or novolsan and it will shrivel up, and eventually fall off. It can take several weeks to totally fall off but it should start drying out in a day or so. Its longer than most cords that break naturally so I would be a little concerned about potential infection. If it is ever getting moister, smells bad, has a discharge, swells, etc. you need the vet ASAP because infection that comes in thru the cord into the foal's bloodstream can kill a foal.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'm so glad everything went so great and glad you got to be there for the whole thing!!!!! Your new baby boy is gorgeous.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

He's adorable! I love the lil "scraped nose" snip, that's what Finn has. He is a doll! EastoWest covered your cord care pretty well, just make sure to dip it in the betadine daily until it dries off. Congrats!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

He is darling. Looks like a big colt too. just for fun if you get a chance, measure his height in inches from withers to the ground-- I bet he is over 40 inches tall. (not sure how tall the mare is so i may be off, but he looks big and substantial for sure!)


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats! Hes one big boy. In the first few pictures he reminds me of a baby Moose. So I say Moose as a name. 
Glad everything went well. Its amazing how horses do things without our assistance.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww! Congrats : ) He does look like a Moose. When I first looked at him I thought Ferdnand, lol.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Awww~ Congrats on the little cutie!
He looks like a flashy little one!
Love the face.
I cant wait to see more pics
HP


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new boy.. He is so handsome... thanks for all the pics..


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on your HUGE colt! Of course, I breed minis, so maybe he just looks huge to me because of that  LOL about the testing strips, that figures!! haha! Glad you got to be there though!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on your big boy, and what a cutie. Moose is a good name, I just kept looking at the little crescent by his nostril, for some reason makes me think of Turk :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new little guy. He is so perfect! I love his little star. Congrats on a health mom and baby!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

My name suggestion is Flash....
i love him!!!
how much did he weigh @ birth? He looks huge!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was gonna say that he looked a little bit small but the only experience I have with a baby was Rafe and he was a monster when he was born. LOL.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm definitely looking forward to see what color he will end up being! he has turned more of a grey/brown/black color and his legs are grey and his face is browning out! and he gave me kisses today = ) 

on the umbilical cord yeah we cut above the line so that the fishing line wouldn't be on it. we cut it at about 4 inches because i wasn't exactly sure on how short to go and i didn't want to cause any problems if it was to short. and we are definitely keeping an eye on it!

smrobs lol he has quite the personality. sweet and loving when he wants but he is also a little devil! at minutes old snowflake was smelling and licking him and and he was kicking her! and this morning as well he reared up as i was restraining him lol and he also kicked at me. so we are going to have to nip that in the bud. i wanted to go ahead and try haltering him but my "foal" halter is waaaaay to big for the guy!

and easttowest. i measured him and mom and he is 37 inches and she is 57 inches. as for weight i'm not sure i don't really have a way of measuring weight for them yet. but he was heavy when i moved him from the corner so he would have room to stand. and he was up and running today. and of course i got video. and still working on the birth one as the last segment is about 11 minutes and i guess i'm going to have to cut it in half using moviemaker and just lower the quality of it.

loving the names so far especially Turk and Sparta and Ferdinand


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_(Out of your names above) I like Turk, then Sparta.  He's uber cute, good luck with him!_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

alright pictures from today now! and videos comming after they get converted and sound ripped off! lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

more pictures!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and some more!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yay and these are the last ones


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

SO cute!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh what a BABY!
adorable!


----------



## LNW0923 (Nov 23, 2009)

Your takin our wonderful conversations off the videos?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

AW! feel free to post some pics on my thread for foal pics in the contest forum! And he is SUCH a cutie! I bet he'll be a gray!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah LNW0923 mom doesn't like our talking and conversatiosn on the videos haha i had them uploaded with sound but mom wanted to take it off. and now we have to reconvert them all and thunderhooves i most certaintly will just got to pick through them and find my favorites lol


----------



## LNW0923 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well youll have to send me the videos with us talkin in them cause lord I cant remember what all was said but I know it was some crazy stuff lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeahh i'll make sure she doesn't delete the ones with the talking lol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He's so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Congradulations on your fluffy little prince!! He is such a doll!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here is the birth!! 
in the first part of the first video is how she was when he came to test her milk after spending 10$'s on the strips we didn't even need! my mom left me with a camera to get the kids and a minute and a half later the sac pops out so i get the camer rolling!
YouTube - Snowflake Giving Birth 1
here is part 2! which in this one things got nasty lol 
YouTube - Snowflake Giving Birth 2
and here is part 3 after he is out! 
YouTube - Snowflake Giving birth 3
i have the video of him standing i'm still working on getting it converted to use on youtube


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is super cute! Glad he finally came safe and sound!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, he's a cute one! Drawing from SallyJane's comment..I REALLY like the name Prince for him..I also like Turk a lot, too.

Whatever his name is, he is an absolute doll. I can't wait to see what colour he turns out to be! =) Congratulations!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

He is sooo cute! congratulations  If you have not named him, may I suggest Dew Point or Dewy, so he is a form of precipitation like his mom? or an S name, like Sebastian, Seth, Syrus, Soleil......


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats on a healthy, beautiful baby!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Super cute foal!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He looks like he is a happy little guy!

What did your mare do to her eye? Is it missing?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm not sure she was already like that when i got her. and she was already like that when the people before me got her as well. it's not missing it's still there but it's hard to see.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

My jaw will NOT close! Ahhhh. I LOVE HIM!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he is adorable! glad he finally got here safe , he's gunna be a handsome boy and diffinately greying out  I love the name Ferdinand btw


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

so i've decided to just go with Sparta. and so far things have been going great! today he was definitely causing me some problems! him and his houdini self! he kept getting out of the stall. so snowflake broke through the door twice. we had to kind of rig it up so he couldn't get out. snowflake and him were both ok and got out twice after being put up. and they were grazing quietly with the herd so i was told (i didn't know untill later. the other person who uses the pasture saw them and returned them to the stall) so my question is when do you guys usually return mom and baby back to the herd? now granted snowflake was never part of this herd. i got her when she was pregnant and decided not to chance it by letting her hang with the herd(plus fescue grass) but apparently she did well. so would it be ok? i would have left them out there but we have wire and barbed wire fencing. and it was pouring rain and storming. i completely redid their stall and fixed the door for now. hopefully it will keep them both in! he is definitely an independent litle guy lol! he runs all over the place with snowflake and she freaks out big time lol. i finally got a halter last night that fits him and tried it on. he freaked out and didn't like anyone touch it. but overall a success i think.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Absolutly gorgeous boy!!!

LOVE that halter  Cant wait for more picturessss! You should make a journal or something of his process! Im in love with this little guy.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

actually thats exactly what i am doing. on his training and how he is day to day. as he is my senior project (graduation project) so i am doctumenting EVERYTHING pictures videos and writing in a journal daily from the birth on. = )


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

awww he's adorable and BIG lol it looks like he's gonna grey out but that's just me or maybe the lighting.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i'm thinking he's either gonna grey. or he's gonna be a Blue Roan or maybe a Varnish roan. i should know once he's around 2 months old.


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

wow. congratulations!!! looks like a nice big healthy boy


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> yeah i'm thinking he's either gonna grey. or he's gonna be a Blue Roan or maybe a Varnish roan. i should know once he's around 2 months old.


Very cute! Do you know what colour daddy is? If he isnt a grey than he wont be grey. (same thing with roan) He looks like he will be black and could possibly varnish out like his mom. Love his star and snip! Congratz!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sire is black. not sure if he is a fading black or just black but i assume black. sparta's full brother back somewhere in this thread lol i posted a picture the previous owner sent me. and he is roaning out. i'm thinking he'll be a varnish roan like snowflake. i don't think he'll be a true blue roan though. but you never can tell. as i don't know snowflakes sire and dam or sparta's sire's dam and sire. we'll just have to see!


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is some info on varnish roan..

*Varnish roan* describes a horse with coloration similar to roan, but with some changes in color over the years, though not to the extreme of a gray. This type of roaning only occurs in conjunction with the Leopard complex. Varnish roans are born with a dark base coat color, usually with some spotting. As the horse ages, white hairs increase over most of the body, and many spotted markings blur or fade. The varnish roan pattern often appears to spread from the white of any original markings. This color pattern is best-known in the Appaloosa breed of horse.
Varnish roan is _not_ a result of the roan or the Gray gene, but part of the Leopard complex. A horse may have varnish roan coloration in conjunction with other leopard patterns.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't know if it makes a difference or not. but sparta has 3 full siblings. first was a Regular palomino mare. 2nd was the roaned out appy gelding. then another regular palomino mare. and then sparta who is dark like his brother. and also a boy. but he doesn't have the blanket like his full brother.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Very cute, I LOVE his little snip!
He will definitely not be a gray, since neither of his parents are gray. His mom appears to be Varnish, and not a true roan, and I'd be willing to bet this guy will end up varnishing out as well.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG I luffs his snip!  So cute 

Does he have striped hooves or mottling on his face or genitals?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he does have a few white spots on his sheath. i'll see if i can get some pics. as for hooves it's hard to tell because of the little baby coating he has over them. but i'll get pics of those too and see if we can see anything.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I think he looks like a Diablo. He's extremely adorable.


----------



## Hotti (Mar 22, 2010)

aww cute...finally..he is a big fellow isnt he. CONGRATS!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes a big fellow in deed but VERY naughty! my goodness he is going to be a tough one to teach manners too! i was sitting on the ground and he was giving me kisses and then when i had enough and told him no he started pawing my legs! and he also has a dirty habit of biting already. so we are going to nip those in the bud right now. he also is loving running full speeding and kicking up those heels but some times he does it a little to close. so i'm gonna have to teach him personal space as well.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Your new boy is a doll... Congrats to you and I am glad everything has worked out for the mom..


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks snazzy! i was happy everything went well and the timing was superb. he was having issues with a an Infected umbilical cord. it got all swollen after half of it fell off. and it's all healed up now. but he's just gonna have a character flaw. lol i think he is stuck with an outie belly button! but it's cute = )


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Oww, concrats. Hes so cute !


----------

